# Sonya Kraus Kalender 2010 - 13x



## Claudy (15 Nov. 2009)

So hier hab ich mal den ersten Kalender fertig.Hoffe er gefällt.Schönen Sonntag euch allen und euren Familien.:thumbup::thumbup:lol3




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
Free Image Hosting by ImageBam.com


----------



## Weltenbummler (15 Nov. 2009)

*AW: Sonya Kraus Kalender 2010 - 1*

Ein wunder schöner sexy Kalender von Sonya.


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2009)

*AW: Sonya Kraus Kalender 2010 - 1*

:thx: dir für den tollen Kalender von Sonya


----------



## crazyfor (15 Nov. 2009)

*AW: Sonya Kraus Kalender 2010 - 1*

Tolle Idee, danke. Kannst du nicht den Typen im Oktober rausnehmen, der ist ein bisschen zu dominant ;-)


----------



## Mittelhesse (15 Nov. 2009)

*AW: Sonya Kraus Kalender 2010 - 1*

Schöne Bilder, vielen Dank.


----------



## kaplan1 (15 Nov. 2009)

*AW: Sonya Kraus Kalender 2010 - 1*

Das ist ein Spitzen-Kalender-Vielen Dank!


----------



## Rainer Wenger (15 Nov. 2009)

*AW: Sonya Kraus Kalender 2010 - 1*

Das ist doch mal eine tolle Sache, da kann man den nächsten Monat überhaupt nicht mehr abwarten. 
Danke für den sehr schönen Kalender, der ist dir wirklich klasse gelungen. :thumbup:


----------



## General (15 Nov. 2009)

für deine Arbeit


----------



## SKF (15 Nov. 2009)

Klasse gemacht, Dank Dir! :thumbup:


----------



## astrosfan (16 Nov. 2009)

Toll gemacht, Claudy :thumbup:


----------



## Ch_SAs (16 Nov. 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup: tolle Arbeit :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Opa09 (16 Nov. 2009)

Ja der schaut klasse aus


----------



## Marco2 (16 Nov. 2009)

Super Teil:thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (16 Nov. 2009)

Super Teil


----------



## Q (16 Nov. 2009)

Vielen Dank Claudy fürs Posten!


----------



## eibersberger (16 Nov. 2009)

super!


----------



## xxsurfer (19 Nov. 2009)

Tolle Arbeit....und nicht *nur* für Sonya Fans
interessant!


----------



## andhaeu (19 Nov. 2009)

Danke!!!


----------

